# Ever feel like you are a fake?



## nnneedshelp (Dec 27, 2010)

I am curious if I am the only one who feels that possibly I am a fake? Very hard to explain. For instance, sometimes I feel like maybe I am not a great employee/worker, yet I am chosen for top assignments and get promoted and recognized frequently. For some reason, I feel like I am not working hard enough for this. I think most people think I am a very nice person, good friend and great mother, possibly even good wife, yet I feel like I do all the right things that make others think I am this and somehow I feel like I am really not. It is super difficult to explain this feeling I am, almost like I am playing a part in a movie and I am really someone else. I am alone in this? Can anyone else explain it even better?


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

No, you are not alone. I used to feel that way a lot, and also like I was just waiting for others to realize that I wasn't as good as they thought I was.

Haven't had that feeling in a long time. Not sure what's different, except maybe I have a much better handle on my own capabilities and weaknesses, perhaps, and don't have much of a problem admitting to either. I'm 50 so maybe age/life experience helps?


----------



## DogNerd (Dec 29, 2010)

I feel like this all the time! You're not alone...


----------



## Tiredspouse0297 (Dec 9, 2010)

Add me to the list. People say how nice and laid back I am etc. and I think "really?". Or when I would get a raise at work I'd wonder if they had made a mistake.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

When people tell me I must be a patient Mother, I assure them they have NOT seen me in my angrier moments & likely would be shocked. When people compliment me on having a great marriage, I must be a good wife, I let them know this is far more due to my husband -than myself. 

When strangers compliment us out in public for having 6 well behaved children sit down eating in a restaurant without a food fight, running around & not screaming, it is refreshing & makes us Proud, but we were just having a "good" day! 

It is only a BLessing that others can see all of this goodness when we are out & about. Nice to receive compliments- and raises too, you are obviously doing a fine "job" or you have favor with your boss for some other reason. 

I would say .....If your tried & true close friends who know you best (none of mine would ever compliment me on my patience), if they do not know the REAL YOU, patheitc flaws & all, then you ARE hiding. Maybe need to be a little more *open* & *humble *with those around you. I think this only helps with deepening existing relationships, others will find you more "relatable", easy for them to open up & not feel intimidated by your "goodness".

But out & about, in this big bad world, nothing wrong with trying to look our best, treat others with respect, even if they are not our favorite people, and getting some compliments on the way. 

Sometimes we really do deserve them!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I fake when I am with Christians who believe in GOD, I have to pretend that I believe what they believe. It was a lot of pain for me because I don't enjoy faking! I couldn't say what's in my mind, I have to be a mute or say things which was not my true mind. 

Now I don't need to fake anymore, so relieved. 

With people in the world, I don't fake, I am genuine!


----------



## Cinta (Dec 29, 2010)

I think that we all have moments like this and that's okay - as long as we give ourselves credit when it is due. It is okay though that you potray yourself a certain way to certain people, but you need to be able to be your true self worts and all around those who love you.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I feel that way frequently. I feel like "It's only a matter of time until they find me out".
Look up "imposter syndrome", maybe that can help.


----------

